# AWW vs AWP



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

what's the difference between the AWW and AWP other than the increased boost level of the AWP?

i've seen some sites list the compression of the AWW as 9.3:1 but the FAQ on here list it as: 
Compression Ratio: 9.3:1 (Officially, though in practice its 9.5:1 as other 1.8t motors)


if one where to up the boost to 11.6psi as it is with the AWP, would they perform the same?


the reason i'm asking this is that i've been trying to hunt down an AWP engine, but have been offered a AWW for much much cheaper than i've found the AWP's for

thanks


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

sorry guys. should have searched first, found my answers


with a chip they will both perform the same way, the difference essentially is just the tune


----------



## Cryser (Sep 9, 2009)

this is only true if the AWW you have has a k03s, there are a few of the very early ones that might still have the k03. Just make sure your turbocharger has the silencer on it and your good to go.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Engine Code: AWW/AWV
Model Years: 2001 (07/00 on)
Compression Ratio: 9.3:1 (Officially, though in practice its 9.5:1 as other 1.8t motors)
Horsepower (SAE Net): 150hp @ 5700RPM
Torque: 162ft. [email protected] 1950RPM
ECU: Motronic ME 7.5
DP Size: 50mm (1.97")
Turbo: K03s
OE Boost: .6 Bar (8.7psi)

Taken from the FAQ, all aww's have the ko3s... They just don't have the silencer.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> all aww's have the ko3s... They just don't have the silencer.


This :thumbup:


----------



## WHITEWOLF01 (Jan 8, 2006)

i miss my AWW. the non-silenced ko3s sounds so much better. in theory the lower compression aww should be safer with higher boost.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

WHITEWOLF01 said:


> i miss my AWW. the non-silenced ko3s sounds so much better. in theory the lower compression aww should be safer with higher boost.


:thumbup::thumbup:



AmIdYfReAk said:


> Engine Code: AWW/AWV
> Model Years: 2001 (07/00 on)
> Compression Ratio: 9.3:1 (Officially, though in practice its 9.5:1 as other 1.8t motors)
> Horsepower (SAE Net): 150hp @ 5700RPM
> ...


:beer:


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

WHITEWOLF01 said:


> in theory the lower compression aww should be safer with higher boost.


if there is one thing i'd contest with the FAQ, is the compression ratio. 

my aww tests out at ~190 PSI After its 240'000KM, and my AWP with 46'000KM Tests the same... 
I'll re-test the AWP Now that its rebuilt and see, but i don't expect to see any higher.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

what's the silencer?? never heard of those before


i was also thinking the AWW would be alittle better suited for higher boost due to the "lower" compression....but i'm not planning BT any time soon

just trying to find one to swap into my corrado...it will need to be chipped anyways to get rid of the immo, SAI etc anyways so the tuning will be taken care of then to atleast get it to AWP power


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

http://images.forum-auto.com/mesimages/541093/k03s-k03.jpg

Look at the discharge section of the top turbo, that's the silencer.

The bottom is a ko3, the aww ko3s looks alot like with minor differences, while the awp has the top.
My corrado has a awp, my daily has a aww with a "stage 2" awp ecu.


Honestly, stop thinking about this to much... Get a 06a block/etc with awp electronics/etc and enjoy. =D


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

ha ok so AWW or AWP, and then just chip it because that will essentially make them the same

does having the AWP ECU make any difference vs AWW once they are both chipped?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

The AWW and AWP are identical in every way. The compression ratio is the same too. That FAQ has a few mistakes.

You will see the same results flashing an AWW or AWP ecu. 

Just do yourself a favor and get a REAL tune. By REAL I mean Unitronic or Eurodyne; stay away from Muppet tunes


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

muppets being revo, apr

why do you think that?

i'm just getting into this so i'd like to hear everyone's opinions

thanks


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

jettag60 said:


> muppets being revo, apr
> 
> why do you think that?
> 
> ...


Muppet meaning "Gonzo Tuning"

And no, I wouldn't buy Apr or revo. GIAC makes a damn fine tune if you never plan on going BT


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

jettag60 said:


> ha ok so AWW or AWP, and then just chip it because that will essentially make them the same
> 
> does having the AWP ECU make any difference vs AWW once they are both chipped?


Bingo, 

AWW = 7-8PSI 
AWP = 11PSI 

That it, Nothing more.

And if you're like me, Find a used pre-chipped ECU and get it Immo defeated and use that in the corrado. This brand war is stupid, Stage 1 and 2's are the same between em. 

its only when you're dealing with a real turbo the tunes make a significant difference.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Bingo,
> 
> AWW = 7-8PSI
> AWP = 11PSI
> ...


this :thumbup:


----------



## DeclaringEnd2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry to reply to this thread 4 years late, but is it possible to swap the block from the awp to the aww and leave everything else there? since as said above the heads are interchangeable, and to save the hassle of swapping the engine, ecu, and wiring harness. or would it just be easier to swap? also, is it possible to immo defeat my aww ecu and skip the swap on that? i have so many questions about this, too many to remember them all and write them here. ive been searching everywhere for these answers but no hard answers. thanks in advance guys!


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Anything can be swapped over between the engines, all the sensors and etc are the same. 

If you start swapping ecus between chassis then you have to start dealing with the anti theft ( immo ).


----------



## DeclaringEnd2 (Jan 16, 2016)

So in theory I would be able to switch over the block and leave everything else as is?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Correct. Only thing different between aww and awp is the factory tune. That's why when you flash the aww or awp they have same hp rating


----------



## DeclaringEnd2 (Jan 16, 2016)

So are the wiring harnesses and things the same? Could I swap the engine over, leave my aww ecu and still be good? Just trying to figure out the easiest way to do all this.


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes


----------



## DeclaringEnd2 (Jan 16, 2016)

awesome.. have you personally done this swap? how difficult is it? and whats the best way to mark my vacuum hoses and things of the like so i dont miss anything?


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I've pulled my engine at least six times. Pics are always good I guess. My car is far from stock and I have very minimal vacuum lines ect so can't help out there just maybe get different color tapes so you can put say red tape on a certain hose and put red tape where it connects to. Can help simplify things. I used blue painters tape to put on connectors ect and use sharpie to label what it connects to. Just dig in. Easier than it appears.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

Tape everything and label it. And take lots of pictures so you can go back and reference.












DeclaringEnd2 said:


> awesome.. have you personally done this swap? how difficult is it? and whats the best way to mark my vacuum hoses and things of the like so i dont miss anything?


----------



## DeclaringEnd2 (Jan 16, 2016)

Seriously thank you guys a lot. I'm nervous about doing this because I've never done a swap before and I always seem to run into tons of problems, and this car is my baby I'm just trying to get her back on the road so I can enjoy her for years to come.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

so digging this back up

on unitronics website i was comparing the stage 2 tune for an 01 vs 03+, eg AWW vs AWP

now the 01 stage 2 tune says max 18psi 


UNITRONIC STAGE 2 : 206HP / 225LB-FT


AWP says 20 psi


UNITRONIC STAGE 2 : 235HP / 275LB-FT


so my thought is it would be best to get an AWP ecu to have flashed, why not right? extra HP and Torque

I'll have all the recommended upgrades anyways

I'll be calling them tomorrow to chat but wanted to see what others thoughts were


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

On there site does it actually say Aww or are you just going off 01. 01 early was AWD. 01.5 or so went aww. Should be exactly the same as Awp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

01 is what i'm calling aww

02+ is what i'm calling awp


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

jettag60 said:


> 01 is what i'm calling aww
> 
> 02+ is what i'm calling awp


Right but what is unitronic calling 01. Anyway I’d just contact them Way back in the day when apr used to have to solder chip into ecu’s aww and awp were same power output


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTwheelman (Feb 20, 2020)

Hey I got a question about the AWP. My BEA is a goner cam gear ripped off the cam shaft. So I’m looking for a Bea but found a cheap awp near by. Can I swap the two? Both have VVT. I have a apr stage 3+ kit I want to bolt on all I know is the CR are different and the pistons and pins right? Could the swap work?


----------

